# Sync 5 and 4 star photos to cloud



## NicholasG (Mar 22, 2018)

Operating System: macOS High Sierra 10.13.3
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.2

I have the Adobe subscription that only gives me 20 GB of cloud storage.

What I would like to do is automatically load all my 5 and 4 star photos into the cloud so I can view them in Lightroom CC on my iPad and  easily share with friend and family.

I have these photos in a Smart Collection, but as they can not be synced to the cloud, can anyone think of a good workaround?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 22, 2018)

If you sync them from LR Classic, only Smart Previews are uploaded (which are usually good enough for viewing/sharing purposes), and the advantage is that they don't count against the 20GB allowance.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 22, 2018)

What I do is have a smart collection with an extra criterion....

Let's say I am syncing a collection called Wedding Portfolio. I also have a smart collection called Wedding Portfolio SC with criteria like Keywords/Contains/Wedding and Rating>=4, plus the extra criterion Collection Name/Doesn't Contain/Portfolio. So this will show any 4+ star wedding photo which isn't in the Wedding Portfolio synced collection. I can then add that photo to the synced collection.

It's not automatic, but it's quick to see if anything is in the SC - it should always have 0 items.

John


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2018)

NicholasG said:


> Operating System: macOS High Sierra 10.13.3
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.2
> 
> I have the Adobe subscription that only gives me 20 GB of cloud storage.
> ...


Jeffrey Friedl has written a plugin to solve the problem that smart collections cannot be synched. The plugin links your smart collection with a normal collection. That normal collection will then be synched. Jeffrey's "Smart-Collection-Sync" Lightroom Plugin


----------

